# DL123/CR123 Whats the difference



## Albinoni (Aug 22, 2008)

I've heard of CR123 but I see they also got DL123, so whats the real differnce and a torch that accepts CR123 will the DL123 also work.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 22, 2008)

DL123 is simply Duracell's version of the CR123.


----------



## Albinoni (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok so good news, why the hell change model name


----------



## Rudi (Sep 5, 2008)

What do the letters CR stand for?


----------



## MorePower (Sep 5, 2008)

Rudi said:


> What do the letters CR stand for?



The "C" denotes a lithium-manganese dioxide chemistry.

The "R" means it's a round (cylindrical) cell.

Similarly, LR means alkaline round cell, FR means lithium-iron disulfide, HR means NiMH, and SR means zinc-silver oxide.


----------



## marschw (Sep 6, 2008)

Albinoni said:


> Ok so good news, why the hell change model name


Many manufacturers use their own naming schemes, unfortunately. Take a look at the packages for the various generic coin cell types, especially; they usually have a list of about a dozen manufacturer-specific model names that they're compatible with, which all mean the same thing.


----------



## Meterman (Sep 7, 2008)

Unfortunately (as usual) not everybody complies with the standards: LR91 for example is lithium, not alkaline. Voltage however is similar to alkaline, perhaps this is the reason.

Wulf


----------



## ltiu (Sep 7, 2008)

Meterman said:


> Unfortunately (as usual) not everybody complies with the standards: LR91 for example is lithium, not alkaline.



Huh?

You mixed the two designations! You are mixing up the letters! You are mixing up the "L" and the "F".

I think you mean FR91 and L91. Both refer to Lithium AA. 

No such thing as a "LR91" to mean Lithium.


----------



## Meterman (Sep 7, 2008)

I think, you are right. Energizer themselves speak of *L91*.

But if you enter *LR91* in Google, you find tons of lithium batteries. Why the ... ? Very confusing.

Wulf


----------



## ltiu (Sep 7, 2008)

Meterman said:


> I think, you are right. Energizer themselves speak of *L91*.
> 
> But if you enter *LR91* in Google, you find tons of lithium batteries. Why the ... ? Very confusing.
> 
> Wulf



Huh?

I typed LR91 on Google and I get a lot of aerospace, laser, model stuff, not lithium batteries.

Maybe Google is doing regional specific searhces. From where you are, when you type LR91, you get Lithium batteries. From where I am I get space techie stuff.


----------



## Meterman (Sep 7, 2008)

Even if I try to employ _google.*com*_ I'm switched to _http://www.google.*de*/ _.

And when searching for *lr91* there I get this:

_Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 2.920 Seiten auf Deutsch und Englisch für lr91._

If I search for *lr91 energizer* this is the result:

_Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 575 für lr91 energizer._

Even in CPF you find a few hits for *LR91*.

I'm conviced now that LR91 is wrong, but it seems to be widely used.


Wulf


----------



## Albinoni (Sep 25, 2008)

*Whats the diff between CR123 and 123*

I've notice there is Energizer 123, is this a CR123?

Thanks


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Whats the diff between CR123 and 123*

Yes, it is.
Often on CPF, we use the manufacurer's initials instead of the "CR" part to make it clear what battery we are using.
--> SF123 instead of Surefire CR123
--> Energizer 123 instead of Energizer CR123

bernie


----------



## Albinoni (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Whats the diff between CR123 and 123*

Ok but Energizer label this batt as 123 and not CR123 if I'm correct.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Whats the diff between CR123 and 123*

Can you show the battery or link to it?


----------



## Albinoni (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Whats the diff between CR123 and 123*

I was just browsing Google Images thats all:

http://www.360productreview.com/ene...s/Energizer-123-Lithium-Batteries-314x224.png

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/03/98/00/03/0003980003488_215X215.jpg


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Whats the diff between CR123 and 123*

They are all the same. Take a look at the CR123 page at Battery Junction.

Most of the 123 type batteries have a statement in their descriptions similar to this:



> Replaces: 123, 123A, BR2/3A, CR123, CR123A, CR123R, CR17335, CR17345, DL123A, EL123AP, K123LA, L123A, SF123A, VL123A, 5018LC


----------



## santza (Sep 25, 2008)

ltiu said:


> Huh?
> 
> You mixed the two designations! You are mixing up the letters! You are mixing up the "L" and the "F".
> 
> ...



Energizer L91 = FR6 in IEC

No such thing as FR91...


----------

